# [BETA] Kernel Testers? <_< >_> v0.0.2



## bhundven (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking for serious testers. This is not a release (hence why it is in the General Forum)! There may be serious problems... but hey, I'm running it on my phone and everything that I use works (which doesn't say much). I'm not responsible for your phone, how you flash it, or your results!, but together we can make it better.

*UPDATED*

I need you to try every option, configuration, setting on your phone to make sure everything is in working order. If you have problems, I want a logcat and output from the `dmesg' command on the phone.

The only outstanding issue I know of right now, is the older su binary.

I am temporarily using drhonk's CWM + Voodoo Ext4 Lagfix until I can verify everything here works as it should. Then I'll need you again to test a newer CWM and modified voodoo lagfix (rfs <-> ext4 <-> mtd + yaffs2)...

...but where getting ahead of ourselves. We start at the beginning.

I have some more cleanup to do before I push code to github, as I don't want people forking stuff that is broken. When I push to github, I will also setup the issue tracker. Please comment here with results for now.
Code is now up on github. The issue tracker is setup.

Without further ado...

Subtly Modified Source for T959V KJ6 v0.0.2 (second beta):
sms-T959V-KJ6-v0.0.2-unsigned-update.zip

Subtly Modified Source for T959V version KJ6 (first beta):
sms-T959V-unsigned-update.zip

Flashable by CWM (no wipe or clearing of anything), or extract the zImage from the zip and in the directory of the zImage (with your phone in download mode) type:


```
heimdall flash --kernel zImage --recovery zImage
```
Changes are available on GitHub.

Thanks go to:
drhonk (cwm+voodoo initramfs)
krylon360
RaverX3X (moral support and testing)
pawitp (thanks again for your help earlier)
supercurio (for voodoo lagfix and everything else!)
Last, but not least...
Samsung (for the source, of course)


----------



## zargeus (Jul 30, 2011)

Downloading now...will report back later









Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

So far runs great no issues hear hit me on gtalk and ill report to you on there if anything goes wrong [email protected]


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

Is it just me or do none of the kernels have Voodoo sound support (I have the donate voodoo app). I miss it so much, I'm thinking it's my phone since I haven't heard anyone complain. Can anyone verify that it works with the free/paid app?


----------



## bhundven (Dec 4, 2011)

fbis251 said:


> Is it just me or do none of the kernels have Voodoo sound support (I have the donate voodoo app). I miss it so much, I'm thinking it's my phone since I haven't heard anyone complain. Can anyone verify that it works with the free/paid app?


Soon my friend. I just want to make sure the source drop we got from samsung works correctly. If I can't fix it, and others won't help, we can ask samsung for help.

So next on the list is some clean up, and then some features... like voodoo sound, etc...

Help me test it, and I will make it awesome.


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah I was surprised that it had been working for all the leaks including stock kernels but not for the official release. Well, thank you for your work. Appreciate it.


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Paid voodoo app load sound module and it works flawlessly . Btw I would suggest bln support







thanks for your work kernel is running very smooth,and no issues at all


----------



## bhundven (Dec 4, 2011)

SeafoodExpert said:


> Paid voodoo app load sound module and it works flawlessly . Btw I would suggest bln support
> 
> 
> 
> ...


initialize_broken_record()

I definitely have a list of things I want to add to the kernel... voodoo sound, bln, some optimizations, but I have to "set the foundation" and make sure this guy is stable.

I'm currently trying to cut off some of the fat in the kernel source drop.
Comparing the aosp kernel/common.git android-2.6.35 with the KJ6 source drop to remove stuff that is not specific to this phone.

This will allow us to easily port to say, 3.0 or 3.1 in the future as there will be less to port.

I will have an updated beta2 in the next few days so I can get broader testing on this.

So to wrap up the agenda:
Clean it up
Run some gcov and perf tests ran (to aid in cleaning up code coverage and finding slow spots, without breaking rfs/fsr (maybe hard))
Clean up from the results of gcov and perf
Add features (the first of them being mtd support, then yes... voodoo sound, bln... etc)
I want to get more testing on this version first. So far from what I'm hearing is good.
We have something that works!

/me goes back to janitorial & pluming work...


----------



## zargeus (Jul 30, 2011)

No problems so far, running for about hour and half. Great job! Looking forward to future contributions.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh I know was offering help with fb im trying everything and not a single problem seams quite stable thank you for the work. And no rush man just giving ideas aswell not making demands and would love to help if you need,any specific tests done let me know


----------



## bhundven (Dec 4, 2011)

SeafoodExpert said:


> Oh I know was offering help with fb im trying everything and not a single problem seams quite stable thank you for the work. And no rush man just giving ideas aswell not making demands and would love to help if you need,any specific tests done let me know


A real test would be like, install the stock kj6 kernel from a stock rom or my oneclick.
Test wifi, time large and small file transfers over wifi, usb (using usb storage vs. using adb push).
Run cfbench
Then do the same with this kernel.

If you notice subtle or large differences, let me know.
Everyone tests differently, and that is how you find bugs or performance regressions.









Or, just use it for a few days. By that time I should have an update.

Thanks for testing!


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Will get started


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Quadrant test is about a thousand points lower


----------



## bhundven (Dec 4, 2011)

SeafoodExpert said:


> Quadrant test is about a thousand points lower


I'm guessing that is because debug info is still built-in. Fixed in the next version, I'll test this again before then.

Thanks!


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

I might have said that without proper data ill test better in a bit


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Three runs stock all 1600 on your kernal I ran once had 1700 doing wifi tests on stock among other things and then ill go back to reference test data on your kernel vs stock kernel


----------



## bhundven (Dec 4, 2011)

My cfbench just got: 3522, 1104, 2071
with debug info removed with my kernel.
If I can get spinlock/mutex debugging disabled, I know we will gain a little bit more performance.

What did you get?


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Quadrant global on stock 1234


----------



## bhundven (Dec 4, 2011)

ok, I just ran again and got 1279.









I'll update the link with the new kernel without debug info.

Also, the code has now been posted to github. A lot of what I'm trying to get to is minimize the amount of difference between the android-2.6.35 branch and master (kj6 drop) branch. Then when I get it to a point where I feel I cant cut off any more excess without the phone not working properly, merge the difference to android-2.6.35 and rebase with the latest... whenever jbq and friends finally post the gb android-2.6.35 tree again.


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Network tests stock kernel


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Cf bench stock


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Hope this helps


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks like your kernel is running just a bit under stock


----------



## bhundven (Dec 4, 2011)

Just updated the op. Try the latest








Changes are now available on github.


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Will give it a whirl


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Kernel v2


----------



## bhundven (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks again SeafoodExpert!

I've posted a dev thread in the dev section here and on xda.

I think this kernel is looking pretty good so far. I've been putzing with this since 10am, and it's now 3:45am







... time for sleepy.


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Im in Georgia haha was doing that at like 4 to 6 lol


----------

